# Snowblower switch not working



## Levaughn (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello all. I have an older True Value Snow Chief - 21 inch, 3hp Snowblower. When I attempt turn it off it still runs. I know it maybe fruitless trying to locate a new switch , so I was considering putting in a toggle switch. There is only a green wire going to the switch. If i were to use a toggle switch, how would I hook it up? Would I have to hook the green wire to the positive side and make a ground to the body and hook it up to the negative side? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

The switch doesn't care about polarity but yes, that's how you would wire it.

Shorting the "green" wire to the frame will kill the ignition.

What does the current switch look like?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Try to get something weather resistant as a "normal" switch from an auto parts store, big box, hardware ... is likely designed to be inside.

NTE 54-527W Waterproof Rocker Switch SPST : Rocker Switches | RadioShack.com

Or a toggle switch with the rubber cover


----------



## Levaughn (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the input. The old switch has a short key. I can't really describe it cause I'm not too familiar with switches. I will seek out a waterproof switch


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Doesn't matter at all how you wire it. One way it'll run the other way it won't. Heck. If you wanted to you could even use a light switch like you have in your house.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Old school.. kill switch.

It works... Fail rate is 0 for every 100,000,000 ever made.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've never understood why they use key switches (children??) but it's likely a standard diameter and you could if you wanted, get one from any other brand snowblower. Just take yours in with you to compare diameter.
I'd just go with the toggle or you could eliminate the wire and just use the throttle if the throttle still kills the engine. You have options


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Lev.. The two prong toggle really isn't a + and - per say, You can hook the green wire to either side and other side to ground. The on/off plate won't be right so just discard. I 'might' have a used original.. I use to have a one-wire key switch. It just grounds the green wire when in 'off' through the housing and into frame where it is mounted. Usually uses big star type washer when mounted.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or . . . if you like those little touches, take a file or a Dremel and grind off the little tab so you can rotate the plate to line up with the switches "ON" and "OFF"


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

to turn it off for now, choke the engine and prime it until it stalls


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

just for kicks.. I'd take switch out and clean hole and mating area by hole (both sides) if rusty- maybe switch isn't making good ground? Not likely, but worth tying.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Geno said:


> just for kicks.. I'd take switch out and clean hole and mating area by hole (both sides) if rusty- maybe switch isn't making good ground? Not likely, but worth tying.


Won't be the first time. Spot on Geno.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

43128 said:


> to turn it off for now, choke the engine and prime it until it stalls


Not good! All that unburned fuel washes the rings and piston of oil.. also dilutes the oil with gas.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

For now just a screwdriver from plug to block.


----------



## Levaughn (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks one and all for the helpful posts. I will definitely use the information provided.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm not sure what engine you have. Most engines have a kill wire tab on the throttle and will stop the ignition when pushed to slow or off position. I always thought the key switch was a child safety device.


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Does your original switch/key look like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stens-430-504-Starter-Switch-Snapper-7011853YP/301469456076?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D7fb2933386a949f0b91dc97fd752aa88%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D381049052102&rt=nc


----------



## Levaughn (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes that's exactly how it looks


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

it wont hurt anything to do it once or twice, just dont prime it the next time you use it. if you have a fuel shutoff, which i always assume people dont, use that instead


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Levaughn said:


> Yes that's exactly how it looks


It's an easy enough fix then. They do get worn out over the years.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

This thread should explain how this all works and give your three options..

1) Throttle kill terminal
2) Carburetor box kill key
3) Independent toggle kill switch

Any combination of these three options will turn off the machine.

How to wire up carb heater box on MTD 5/24 with Tecumseh HS50-67324K


----------

